# Jmax Photography - Finally Back Online



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Jmax Photography is finally back online with an all new look, please have a look at the site and let me know what you think.

CLICK HERE

Many thanks
John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Ill be brutally honest, it looks like a good site however the spelling is shocking.

Sorry, just being honest


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for the comment, spelling should be sorted now


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great site and a great advert for your work, easy to use and all the info anyone might need seems to be there.
Picking again, under the Revamp in the News section OVERHALL...needs sorted.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks and has been sorted


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

particularly (spelling)

"if you with to get in touch" - should be "...wish..."

Im being picky perhaps but I'd change "motorcar" to "automotive"

Otherwise :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Again just being honest and trying to help - on the homepage it reads 'I'm particurally looking forwards' as opposed to 'forward'. I'd also make the font slightly smaller.

Your welcome to point out any typo's on my site, as i'm sure there are some


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

ok guys cheers and sorted once again


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Dunno if its meant as its still being built, but none of the landscape thumbnails match what actually opens.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

sorted now


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Like the site. 

The one thing i don't like though, and i'll be completely honest, is the intro on the front page explaining how you began etc. My first though was "who gives a **** i just want to see the photos". So maybe you should consider not having the about me section as your homepage.


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

footer looks wrong, max well?

Why is there no description under any of the pictures?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys

@ rmorgan84 - it may change in the future but at the minute its staying as it is

@ ecksmen - i have no control over how it looks in the footer, there was no space when i typed it. As for the descriptions, they aint there cause i havent written them yet.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks really good to me - some cracking pictures.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers man


----------

